# UPDATE-CineCity Cinema-Withington Manchester



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like somethings being done with scaffolding surrounding the place takan from Lurking in the DarK's Report on 28DaysLater

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=28157


----------

